# Ethnic Neighborhood Assignment



## Korin_Mari (Jul 4, 2012)

My friend moved from Seattle to get a master's degree for museum design last month. This week, her assignment required her to go to an ethnic neighborhood and venture around. To get a better idea of what neighborhoods would be a good idea, we googled "ethnic neighborhoods nyc." We found this website...

And today I learned that hipsters, gays, and old folks are an ethnicity... ::face palm::


----------



## Tristan (Jul 4, 2012)

I like the totoro skin...


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 4, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> My friend moved from Seattle to get a master's degree for museum design last month. This week, her assignment required her to go to an ethnic neighborhood and venture around. To get a better idea of what neighborhoods would be a good idea, we googled "ethnic neighborhoods nyc." We found this website...
> 
> And today I learned that hipsters, gays, and old folks are an ethnicity... ::face palm::




They should re make West Side Story with all these new ethnic groups. Or combine several groups into one so as not to leave anyone out. It could be the hipster gay old folks vs the Polish Peurto Rican Chassidic Jews!!!

Classic.


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 4, 2012)

Interested in how they came up with this list. If the Upper West Side in the 100s west of Broadway/Amsterdam is Dominican, I sure need to revisit what I think Dominican means.


----------



## Candlejack (Jul 4, 2012)

When i saw the title i could only imagine how much attention a site like that would get in the newspapers. 
To explain: Sweden has started to become so politically correct that it's just so goddamn silly. Almost to the point that it's racist to acknowledge that there are different ethnicities.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 4, 2012)

The government trying to be politically correct has been funny on many fronts. One story a naturalized citizen was taken to federal court for checking "African American" on a government form. He was/is white, and from Africa. Don't remember how the case turned out.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 5, 2012)

North williamsburg? Why the **** don't they just say Greenpoint? lol this is wrong on multiple levels. Williamsburg has just as many puerto ricans as hipsters. I lived in "east williamsburg" for a few years... but it's actually called Bushwick, ***.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 5, 2012)

lol I don't think this was made from anyone in Nyc. If so probably a teenager.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 5, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> The government trying to be politically correct has been funny on many fronts. One story a naturalized citizen was taken to federal court for checking "African American" on a government form. He was/is white, and from Africa. Don't remember how the case turned out.



Funny.

When I was 19 I was hit by a car in the depths of Alabama and wound up in hospital. The next day when I was coming to but still drugged up, they tried to process my paperwork and I had to choose 'race'. What do I put here? I asked. I mean, my mum's ... and my dad ... The nurse just barked, 'You white!' Oh, so 'W' I guess? I hadn't seen that before and didn't get it.

The second thing, incidentally - confusing for them this time - was that when they asked me how I would pay I said, 'What do you mean? My government pays.' And they did, eventually, even though I had no travel insurance. (I'm Canadian... Laws have since changed, and an accident like that in foreign lands I think would now not be paid for.)


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 5, 2012)

A certain amount would still be covered and reimbursed, depending on the province from which you hail. Quebec, for instance, covers customary expenses if they are also covered when in Quebec, and up to the same rates as paid in Quebec.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 5, 2012)

If hipsters are an ethnicity, I must be a racist.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Jul 5, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> A certain amount would still be covered and reimbursed, depending on the province from which you hail. Quebec, for instance, covers customary expenses if they are also covered when in Quebec, and up to the same rates as paid in Quebec.



Me, Ontario (though haven't lived there for ages). I'm a non-resident anyway, so can't claim.

Hmm, not sure if this makes me 'ethnic' in this research project too....


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 5, 2012)

No worries, I just checked how much Quebec medical insurance will cover in the States and here was one of the examples they gave: http://www.ramq.gouv.qc.ca/en/citiz...urance/Pages/hospitalized-south-carolina.aspx

LMAO

What's more frelled up, the fact that my coverage at home is so great? Or the rates practitioners and providers in the States get away with charging?


----------



## ecchef (Jul 5, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> If hipsters are an ethnicity, I must be a racist.



:rofl2:


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 5, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> If hipsters are an ethnicity, I must be a racist.



LOLOL


----------

